# 97 200sx P0110 OBDII Code



## Illumaflocka (Feb 5, 2017)

Ive been living with this P0110 code for the longest time and really would like to get rid of it. My 200sx has a ga16de. the code first appeared when I bought an ebay short ram intake. This intake replaces the stock air box that the AIT sensor is connected to. At first I was running no AIT sensor with the engine code popping up. Recently, ive used copper wire and some butt connectors to extend the sensor to reach the inside of the short ram, but is still throwing the code. I am almost certain it is not the sensor because I have already replaced it once but to no avail. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of this code? its starting to become a nuisance.


----------



## B14SENTRA96 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have the same issue. Did you ever figure it out? Not sure if I need a new IAT sensor or maybe a new MAF sensor, already tried cleaning it.


----------

